# Some Arty Macro shots with the new camera 56k...pfftt no way they are huge!!!!



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Plan yest was to take some normal shots using the intelligent iso setting etc etc but the rain put an end to that so today after my relatives went home i got out the cam and took a few close shots of a few random things nothing in particular i just went snapping lol

Any tips/advice/critcisims very welcome


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Cool cat pic...:thumb:


----------



## djohn (Mar 30, 2007)

All nice especially the cat.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

looks like very good quality!


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

The cat shot is ace. For the flowers, because you're taking them with a lighter backdrop, you need to use a bit of fill flash. I've never used the FX10, but other Panasonics I've used have flash controls so you can lower the power. Taht'll give you a nice fill flash without the harsh brightness flash normally gives.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Ahhh right i get what you mean thanks for that a total newbie to photography well anything above a point and shoot style lol 

Thanks mate

Graham


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

ok checked it as i understand what u mean but cant adjust the flash my old cam u could GRRRR lol aww well cant have it all i suppose.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

thats not macro...










thats macro 

nice pics..

what camera is it?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Panasonic Lumix DMC FX10 macro until 5 Cm


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Do you mean MM?  You took the cat pic at 5.8mm


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

yeh lmao....can u tell all that info?...


----------



## djohn (Mar 30, 2007)

Yep. I just placed a copy of your photo into my CS2 and it gave the following info plus a lot more, too much to type down. 

Exposure 1/160 at f/2.8

ISO 100

focal length 5.8mm

in 35 mm = 39mm

aperture f/2.8

software version 1.0

flash [Did not fire]

sensing = one chip method

file source digi camera

make = panasonic

model DMC -FX 10


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

woohoo!!!... does it tell you what i had for lunch lmao


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

You had tuna sandwiches 

I've got some software called Opanda. You just right click in firefox and it tells you all about the pic.


----------



## drnh (Jun 2, 2006)

Lovely pussy you got there 

Daz


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

drnh said:


> Lovely pussy you got there
> 
> Daz


God theres always one!!!

:lol:


----------



## Kev.H (Feb 4, 2007)

fab pics man :thumb: love the rose shots 

thought I would invade you with a couple of arty farty's of my own hope you dont mind :wave:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Great cat pic


----------

